# How many OLL's do you know



## supercuber86 (Aug 25, 2010)

The title explains it. I know 31 as of right now


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 25, 2010)

I know 7. I'm good.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 25, 2010)

Probably over 100.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 25, 2010)

Can you split some with me?


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 25, 2010)

I do 2 look OLL, so I only know about 9. I'm planning on memorizing the rest when I'm ready.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 25, 2010)

7+2+1+1+1+1. 12.
Algs for 2LOLL (7+2) plus the mirror for one of them (+1). F sexymove*2 F'. (+1) And the two OLLs that combined are a T or Y perm, depending on order. (+1+1)
I know more OLL algs for Megaminx than 3x3.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 25, 2010)

A few.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 25, 2010)

I recently learnt all the cases without any oriented edges, which brings my OLL count to 15.


----------



## flan (Aug 25, 2010)

I know the 2LOLL algs and the easy FRUR'U'F'fRUR'U'f and M'UMU2M'UM.

If anyone could suggest some other of the really easy essential to know algs like the 2 above that would be greatly appriciated


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 25, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Can you split some with me?




You can have Sune and Niklas if you like, I never use 'em.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> a small kitten said:
> 
> 
> > Can you split some with me?
> ...



Isn't Sune one of the only OLLs that you actually do use?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 25, 2010)

I KNOW THIRTY SEVEN OLLS. END OF POST.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Aug 25, 2010)

I just counted and I also know 37.


----------



## BigSams (Aug 26, 2010)

9. 7 corners, 2 edges. don't need any more olls to sub-20 and I'm ok being at that level for good.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 26, 2010)

43... Gotta work on that..


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 26, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > a small kitten said:
> ...




I use all of them. They're more useful than you think.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Anonymous said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



Care to elaborate? I'm interested.

EDIT: I'm guessing you use them as alternative CMLLs to influence EO, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Aug 26, 2010)

I use two look OLL.
Algs:


Spoiler



Cross:
F R U R' U' F'
R' U' F' U F R

Corners:
R U R' U R U2 R'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
r U R' U' r' F R F'
F' r U R' U' r' F R

Extras:
F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
R U R' U' R' F R F'
Thanks to Y-perm
F U R U' R' F'
Mirror of 2nd cross alg



So 12.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 26, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> EDIT: I'm guessing you use them as alternative CMLLs to influence EO, but I'm not sure.




yapyapyap - this is also why multiple OLLs are known.


----------



## teller (Aug 26, 2010)

57 plus a growing number of front-to-back reflection cases. I keep my OLL nourished with something new pretty regularly. I've only recently gotten to a place where I don't hate any of them.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 26, 2010)

57. Yay.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2010)

teller said:


> 57 plus a growing number of front-to-back reflection cases. I keep my OLL nourished with something new pretty regularly. I've only recently gotten to a place where I don't hate any of them.



Do you perform all of your algorithms with the unconventional types of fingertricks that you have in your youtube videos?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 26, 2010)

57.
I need some new ones. I hate a lot of my OLLs.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 26, 2010)

20 or so.


----------



## ianini (Aug 26, 2010)

50ish... I want to learn the rest of them but I don't have the time.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 26, 2010)

Just the 2 look ones. Im too lazy and frustrated to learn more


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 26, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> Just the 2 look ones. Im too lazy and frustrated to learn more





Lucas Garron said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > The problem I have with 2 look is this:
> ...


Try this then.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 26, 2010)

57


----------



## teller (Aug 26, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > 57 plus a growing number of front-to-back reflection cases. I keep my OLL nourished with something new pretty regularly. I've only recently gotten to a place where I don't hate any of them.
> ...




Regrettably, no. Those take some time to develop and perfect, and I just haven't fixed them all yet. Some yes, some partially. There are certain macros I like to use everywhere when they're called for. For example, anything beginning with R U2, R2 U2, or F' R2 U2, get the thumb macro. And I kill OLL 35 (R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R') with that trick, since there's two of them in there! I used to hate that OLL.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2010)

So, for instance, R2 U2. Is your trick to push BRD to FUD, and then to BLU?


----------



## teller (Aug 26, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> So, for instance, R2 U2. Is your trick to push BRD to FUD, and then to BLU?




Not usually...go look at my edge flip video. You put your thumb not on any of the stickers, but on the pointy part of the corner piece at FRD. This lets you to change directions easily. So you push the R2 up with this, and BEFORE the piece arrives at BRU, you start cutting to the left, and push the rest of the U2 counter-clockwise, landing at UFL. Properly executed, it's instantaneous.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Probably over 100.


Same.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 26, 2010)

8 or so.


----------



## Kian (Aug 26, 2010)

70-80ish, i would guess.


----------



## frogmanson (Aug 26, 2010)

Around 100 maybe? ^__^


----------



## Samania (Aug 26, 2010)

40 ish. I just realized that I've spent my whole summer learning them all, so im going to just leave it there.


----------



## Chrish (Aug 26, 2010)

I know probably 80.


----------



## MichaelP. (Aug 26, 2010)

57 + 10 COLL's + a couple simple mirrors and variations, so.... about 70.


----------



## riffz (Aug 26, 2010)

Probably about 60 or more.


----------



## imaghost (Aug 26, 2010)

I know one for every case


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 26, 2010)

~180 (damn FMC shortcuts stick in my head way too long). +ZBLL


----------



## irontwig (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't know all OLLs, but I know more than 57.


----------



## NeuwDk (Aug 26, 2010)

I know 57


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 26, 2010)

57 Plus some.

I am just starting to learn COLL cases too. Fun times!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 26, 2010)

irontwig said:


> I don't know all OLLs, but I know more than 57.



Lol man I love the irony in that! Any reason why you haven't just taken the time for the others?


----------



## irontwig (Aug 26, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> irontwig said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know all OLLs, but I know more than 57.
> ...



Edge control.


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Aug 26, 2010)

57...


----------



## jiggy (Aug 26, 2010)

57 plus whatever I've swapped out/picked up for other reasons. Let's just go with 60+.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Aug 26, 2010)

In the course of learning, probably 100 or more. However as some got replaced by others and hardly got used, they became forgotten, so maybe like 70-80.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Aug 26, 2010)

i know 20


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 26, 2010)

57.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 26, 2010)

jiggy said:


> 57 plus whatever I've swapped out/picked up for other reasons. Let's just go with 60+.



+1. I know full OLL, but adding up the algorithms I don't use, I probably know 60-65.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 26, 2010)

i know like 25 with niklas and some ell stuff from k4


----------



## Blazirade (Aug 26, 2010)

Roughly 14, with all the 2LOLL plus a couple alt. for a few of the cases.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 26, 2010)

A bit over 20.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 26, 2010)

~60's


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2010)

~150? (If you include mirrors and doing algs with a y2)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 26, 2010)

Like 75 I think.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 26, 2010)

70 probably


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 26, 2010)

At least 57


----------



## zethon (Aug 26, 2010)

I find OLL to be the most challenging part of the of CFOP. 

I've mainly been stalling on learning my OLL because I'm impatient and get annoyed that I have to repeatedly scramble the cube, work through the "CF" to get to the "O".

I can't wait until someone comes out with a cube that has little LCD screens on the cubies and I can scramble the cube with the touch of a button.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you mean This?


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 26, 2010)

i know all 57 cases, and more than one alg for most, and symetries and inverts for others, in total id say near 100....


----------



## Gavin (Aug 26, 2010)

Around 50.


----------



## zethon (Aug 26, 2010)

Systemdertoten said:


> Do you mean This?



I've seen that but no. 

What I'm thinking of is basically the same size and turns and twists the same as a regular Rubik's Cube. The only difference is that each cubie has a screen on its faces instead of stickers.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 26, 2010)

zethon said:


> Systemdertoten said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean This?
> ...


Well, that would be really nice.
[/Off-topic]


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 26, 2010)

OVER 9000!!!!!

hmm iwish.

i know about 32/57


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 26, 2010)

Enough to keep me alive


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 27, 2010)

Like 10-15.


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 27, 2010)

60+

I know some mirrors/inverses + some extra algs here and there. Some cases I've learned several algs for until I found one I really liked.


----------



## Joker (Aug 27, 2010)

OLL: 57
PLL: 21 (OLL and PLL complete)
COLL: learning, I know about 3 (Lol I know like 15 from 2x2 [CLL] but they don't work on 3x3)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 27, 2010)

70-80


----------



## plechoss (Aug 27, 2010)

250 (if you count zblls), maybe more


----------



## dada222 (Aug 27, 2010)

All of them <3


----------



## Edward (Aug 27, 2010)

Like 20 + a bit of CMLL. I'm procrastinating D:


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 30, 2010)

dada222 said:


> All of them <3



That's a lot! You do realize that there are an infinite number of algorithms to solve the OLL, right? Do you mean you know one for every case?


I know more OLL's than I do CLL's. I use a corners first method.


----------



## Escher (Aug 30, 2010)

Probably ~150. I still know the crappy algs I started with and then all the ones I've progressed with in between, plus some OLLCPs too...


----------



## xdaragon (Sep 1, 2010)

I know like 11


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 1, 2010)

Everything but the Dot OLL's, which i don't intend to learn


----------



## DeathCuberK (Sep 1, 2010)

I know 2 algs for each 2-look case, and about 15 other OLL algs.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 1, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Everything but the Dot OLL's, which i don't intend to learn



Why? Do you prefer to use edge control during F2L?


----------

